# scope question,,,



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been thinking of getting a scope for a while now. I have a nice place to shoot off my
back porch. And I was thinking of putting up some steel targets at 10, 50 and 100 yards.
And I thought it might be fun to shoot with a scope just to see what it's like. I think I'm 
going to go with a Leopold. I have seen some that have a really big 50mm lens
is there and advantage to having one that big? size matters?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

For the range you state a Red Dot Scope with no parallax or a 1-4

1-4x24 Scopes


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

50 yards and 100 yards would be OK, . . . there is no way possible you can get me to shoot at steel at 10 yards.

Splatter, . . . ricochet, . . . bounce back, . . . all makes steel a "distant" target. Don't take the chance.

BUT, . . . to your post question, . . . that big number at the end of the scope description, tells the lens' size, . . . and basically the bigger the number, the bigger the scope end, and the more light gathering capability it has.

You also don't say if you're shooting a .22 or a .50 Barrett, . . . and everything from one to the other, . . . and all in between, . . . will have a "preferred" size, magnification, etc.

No such thing as an "all around scope".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Check out the Votex PST line of scopes. I've recently bought 3 of them. 2 of them replaced Leupold's. Once you have them side by side on the bench the difference is unbelievable. Been a Leupold guy for years but I'm really impressed with Vortex. 

Larger objectives gather more light and are clearer to a point in low light. Larger field of view also.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm a Leupold guy have been for years. I have been hearing good things about the Vortex scopes and they have a lower price point than the Leupolds. I've also heard good things about the newer Weaver, Burris & even Bushnell scopes so it seems to me that almost all of the major manufacturers have improved from what they once were. Stay away from the newer Tasco scopes, they haven't been the same since they stopped making them in Japan. Magnification will depend on the purpose of the rifle, if it's to be a SHTF rifle where you expect to have to pick up targets quickly and need a wide field of view then stick with a lower magnification, say 1-4x. If it's a deer rifle then maybe a 3-9x unless it's a lever gun then 1-4x maybe 2-7x. For precision target work 10x and up, although a 6-18x would be pretty good but they are expensive.

As mentioned larger objectives gather more light, this means better low light capabilities. They can also reflect more light so in a SHTF situation that big objective may become a signal mirror. There are ways to mitigate this using either lens coatings applied by the manufacturer or glare reducers that you can buy. Just something to consider if this is going on you defense rifle. Scopes are great for precision work but they are no substitute for being able to use iron sights so once you put the scope on make sure you continue to practice with your irons just in case the scope fails at some point.

-Infidel


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I have been thinking of getting a scope for a while now. I have a nice place to shoot off my
> back porch. And I was thinking of putting up some steel targets at 10, 50 and 100 yards.
> And I thought it might be fun to shoot with a scope just to see what it's like. I think I'm
> going to go with a Leopold. I have seen some that have a really big 50mm lens
> is there and advantage to having one that big? size matters?


What sort of rifle/caliber and besides plinking what else is it used for?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

2x7 on my lever guns, 3x9 on my bolt action rifles... Im not hunting at 1000 yards so I dont need anything past a 3x9


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone use the new Redfields since Leupold bought the name and started making them again? Opinions?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> What sort of rifle/caliber and besides plinking what else is it used for?


Well mostly just shooting off the back porch, And,,,,,,,I shoot my 5.56 and my .22lr


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Well mostly just shooting off the back porch, And,,,,,,,I shoot my 5.56 and my .22lr


By 5.56 is it a military style rifle or sporter? What does it have in place to attach mounts? What sort of 22lr and mounting? Details of brands/models will help.

Do you want to use the scope on both guns?

How much do want to spend?

Do you want beyond backyard capability?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

A very large objective (50 mm). Is used to collect more light into the scope. It creates a better view in low-light conditions. A larger objective has little to do with magnification. The downside to a large objective is, it can create a "wash-out" effect in bright conditions, and it requires you to raise the scope up when mounting it to the firearm. This can make aiming uncomfortable, as well as effecting accuracy.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> By 5.56 is it a military style rifle or sporter? What does it have in place to attach mounts? What sort of 22lr and mounting? Details of brands/models will help.
> 
> Do you want to use the scope on both guns?
> 
> ...


 Ok Mostly just shooting off the back porch,,,

This is my nephews rifle it's a AR .22 I have one just like it but no scope or bipod 
I'm going to run the same set up you see here
I have 2 ARs a 5.56 and a AR 22LR

I know that having a scope that high above the barrel can cause problems at different
yardages due to the line of sight and the line of the bullet crossing at different distances.
But I am right handed but left eye prevalent. This set up is quite comfortable for me. 
I'm planing on permanently attaching the scope mount to an extra carry handle to stabilize it. 
I was thinking it would be easy to switch the scope from one AR to the other that way 
So,, yes I want to use the same scope on both guns 
I was thinking that a AR series Leopold with the numbered adjustment towers would
make it easier to set for each AR 


SOMETHING LIKE THIS 

The magnification on this one goes down to 3


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Ok Mostly just shooting off the back porch,,,
> 
> This is my nephews rifle it's a AR .22 I have one just like it but no scope or bipod
> I'm going to run the same set up you see here
> ...


 As far as how much to spend,,,,I just put in a bid of $275 for this (new in the box) 
If I don't like it I'm sure I can sell it. might even make a dollar on it
3-9x40 fireDot-G


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Be wary,the Chinese has been very busy making Leupold knockoffs. YMMV


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Anyone use the new Redfields since Leupold bought the name and started making them again? Opinions?


Yes, I have a couple Red field 2X7 scopes, one is a duplex reticle and the other crosshair and circle. I have had then a couple of years now with no complaints.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Anyone use the new Redfields since Leupold bought the name and started making them again? Opinions?


I just traded my 2-7x34 Redfield Revenge for a Leupold 3-9x40 VXI
Well my Redfield was on a AR,the Leupold was on a Ruger Hawkeye Compact 243, which is my newest "Tool"

The Redfield worked great for the 20 shots I used it for.
The new owner took 3 shots with it at 100 yards with a 1/2 group and swapped it out for some 4-16 monster scope for shooting varmints

For Chinese Crap the Vortex Diamondback scopes are nice,while the CrossfireII's are good.
Lifetime No BS warranty
I traded my 2-7x32 Vortex Crossfire II BDC for a Rossi Youth 20 gauge with 22lr barrel

I think the Revenge is better than the Crossfire,while the Redfield Revolution has been plaqued with issues with the crosshairs


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yep what you mounting it on will be a factor too and what sort of stock it has. Those big 50 and 56 objective lenses are awesome especially with a 30mm tube instead of the more common 25mm (1 inch) tubes. That equates to a lot more money in a quality glass scope. For 100 yard shooting not sure if its really worth the added cost. Additionally on scopes with big O lense you will likely need high mounts and that means getting a good cheek weld to the stock with out a high monicarlo stock or adjustable cheek rst will be difficult, uncomfortable and inconsistent at best.

Personally, for your 5.56/223 I would stick to something a little more reasonable such as the Nikon Pro Staff in 3x9x40 something objective lense. After about 44mm on the objective Lense you are likely going to need higher mounting rings especially on a bull barrel rifle. These are about 180 bucks at Walmart, very crisp and clear for the price point even compared to a Ziess. Yeah there is some difference but most will have some difficulty in determining that slight difference in higher quality except for during day break or sun set. The Nikons will definitely be a big step up from most other brands at that price point and easily realized with just a quick look down a display model. 9x is a lot of magnification for a 223 at a 100 yards and all you really need unless your competing in a shooting competition. Some of the lower end leupolds are very nice too and cost only a few bucks more than the Nikons do. Is it the best? Nope but they are damn good and what I would most likely probably choose and in the past I HAVE chosen them! 4x14 would be a bit nicer but beyond that your really pushing the 223 on what it can do with that sort of glass and glass like that starts getting stupid expensive for quality glass.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mounting a scope on top of an AR rail is a less than ideal setup as the scope is MUCH higher than the bore of the rifle. Once you get it sighted in you will have lots of hold over/under for different ranges. Ideally you mount the scope so the objective lens just clears the barrel, this is with a low mount and compatible height rings.

AR owners may have some suggestions as I do not have any black rifles.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Also, I think your nephew's bipod is mounted backwards. The legs should fold forward towards the barrel.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Mounting a scope on top of an AR rail is a less than ideal setup as the scope is MUCH higher than the bore of the rifle. Once you get it sighted in you will have lots of hold over/under for different ranges. Ideally you mount the scope so the objective lens just clears the barrel, this is with a low mount and compatible height rings.
> 
> AR owners may have some suggestions as I do not have any black rifles.


If the scope isn't high,then you will get a pain in the neck trying to look thru the lens Just the nature of the beast


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I have been thinking of getting a scope for a while now. I have a nice place to shoot off my
> back porch. And I was thinking of putting up some steel targets at 10, 50 and 100 yards.
> And I thought it might be fun to shoot with a scope just to see what it's like. I think I'm
> going to go with a Leopold. I have seen some that have a really big 50mm lens
> is there and advantage to having one that big? size matters?


Budget,

I think someone else posted an answer to your question, but I wish to chime in as well to reiterate some points he/she made:

A 50mm objective is a lot of glass and is best suited for low light (dawn/dusk/ heavy clouds). These are really good for long, long, long range rifles. The AR is not a long range gun in the traditional sense. Anything beyond 500 yards with a normal setup is really pushing it.

With a bigger objective, you will need a higher set of scope rings. Doing this can and will cause bad cheek weld. You solve this by building up a the comb of the stock with either an after market setup or building your own. This can be an issue though, since the charging handle must come back quite a bit and you still have to maintain control of the handle as your are pulling it.

The Leupold scopes are really good. Buy new though unless you are buying it from someone you know and trust. Lost of Chinese imports that look the same.

If you want a powered scope, here is what I would recommend for a Leupold: A shotgun / muzzle loading scope in the 1-4 x 32 range. Plenty of power for 100 to 500 yards with out being a very expensive precision rifle scope. It has a thicker reticule that is easier to acquire. The it is a thin scope that does not need much height so you wont be killing your neck. Not very expensive either. I used to rock one of these on my AK, and let me tell you, it made a world of difference in accuracy.


----------

